# Banking



## WinniWoman (Jul 3, 2012)

How late can you bank a week in DAE? In other words, for ex., can you bank a week just prior to it's start date- let's say a week before or a few days before?
What's the latest you can bank it?


----------



## eal (Mar 7, 2013)

I have the same question - what is the deadline for deposits with DAE?


----------



## Ask DAE (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for your inquiry! The latest you can bank with us is 60 days befire the check in date. But,in some cases you may be offering a week for which we may have a member waiting. 

We love to get early deposits (at least 6 months in advance) to broaden the "availability window" for exchangers as much aswe can. 







mpumilia said:


> How late can you bank a week in DAE? In other words, for ex., can you bank a week just prior to it's start date- let's say a week before or a few days before?
> What's the latest you can bank it?


----------



## polkarandy (Mar 4, 2014)

I did try to deposit a week within 30 days of check in and a DAE rep called to see if I could move the check-in date a day, which would have made the week useful to fill a request...I couldn't as my resort was booked, but it was very nice they at least tried in stead of just saying "no".


----------

